# Least clumsiest intuitive.



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Title


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Alivingobituary42 said:


> Title
> 
> View attachment 815979


sober, right?
cuz when v'bob was 40 years younger I pretty much was the inspiration for that toon
after heavy partying 
I'm far from clumsy


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I think the question should be, which one is the most clumsy? I'm very clumsy, INTJ here. :tongue: I have a huge bruise on my right shin right now, for hitting the edge of the bed, at a friend's house. I didn't vote since I don't know the answer to the question, lol.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The worst is when I specifically ask my brain to not run into the corner of bed frame and I make it to the other side only to bang the other knee. >.<


----------



## Shilo (Jan 2, 2019)

ENTJs usually seem quite in control of their environment for intuitives. It's the Te-Se combination I guess. I have met surprisingly clumsy sensors, so I'm not sure it's only an intuitive problem. Anyone can daydream and get caught up in something else and not be paying attention, but we intuitives do seem more prone to it.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Not sure on that one. I hear a lot about INTJs being klutzes, but all the ones I know are actually very aware of their surroundings and rarely collide into things.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Who the hell voted INTJ? Have you lost your mind? 

Se-inferiors are the monarchs of derpdom and always will be. The only thing we can do is hope that we're good at hiding it.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

The story of my life.
:blushed:











ricericebaby said:


> Not sure on that one. I hear a lot about INTJs being klutzes, but all the ones I know are actually very aware of their surroundings and rarely collide into things.


That's precisely why we're so aware of our surroundings. We have to learn how to be or we'll destroy everything.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

vinniebob jolnir langbaror said:


> sober, right?
> cuz when v'bob was 40 years younger *I pretty much was the inspiration for that toon
> after heavy partying*
> I'm far from clumsy


So you aren't clusmy when sober, right?


----------



## Mick Travis (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm not very clumsy. I navigate my place in the dark. I juggle.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

INTJ


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP's are very clumsy haha!!!


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I have no idea who could be the least clumsy, but at least this INTP is always bumping into things. I have a permanent bruise in my thigh for hitting the table every time I pass it.


----------



## Typical ENFJ (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm an ENFJ and I kind of agree


----------

